
The 10 most ridiculous startups at TechCrunch’s Disrupt technology conference - rdoherty
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/10-ridiculous-startups-techcrunchs-disrupt-technology-conference/?utm_source=GeekWire+Newsletters&utm_campaign=bd84364f6d-daily-digest-email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4e93fc7dfd-bd84364f6d-233361949&mc_cid=bd84364f6d&mc_eid=1065be2b02
======
Bino
I wish I had the skunklock when they stole my bikes front wheel.

